# Which Arcadia T5 UVB in 48" viv?



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm planning my new setup for a Bearded Dragon. I intend to buy an Arcadia 12% D3+ T5 UVB tube with relevant controller and reflector units for a 4' viv (48").
My question is...

Do I get the 34" tube mounted horizontally across the top

or

Do I get the 46" tube which I presume (due to the length with end caps etc.) would have to be mounted on a diagonal?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The 54w lamp and controller will fit in any 48" viv.

However due to the power of these lamps yuh can. For the first time provide a good photogradient. So as long as you use the correct reflector I would suggest using the 39w D3+.

Fit the lighting in the corner between the roof and the front plate above the door and start in the hot end so that then cool end is in shade.

If you wanted to you could for about £5.00 more buy the twin unit, this would let you run 2 lamps of either 24w or 39w or even a mix! Clever tech. So you could increase the spread of light and Uv front to back slightly by using two lamps or run two vivs off one controller.

Let me know if this isn't clear

John 




Ventrata Idris said:


> Hi, I'm planning my new setup for a Bearded Dragon. I intend to buy an Arcadia 12% D3+ T5 UVB tube with relevant controller and reflector units for a 4' viv (48").
> My question is...
> 
> Do I get the 34" tube mounted horizontally across the top
> ...


----------



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks John, yes that was clear.:2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

No worries, 

Enjoy!

John


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

awesome tubes. . I'd go with the shorter tube/s suggestion. . .purely because the diagonal installation needed to fit in a 54w would mean at one end the viv would be front lit. . .and the other end back lit. . .it'll look better front lit. . .colours will pop more. . .shadows are cast backward into the viv. . the combination John has mentioned would be great for your animal AND look fantastic:2thumb:


----------



## vr4000 (Nov 20, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> The 54w lamp and controller will fit in any 48" viv.
> 
> However due to the power of these lamps yuh can. For the first time provide a good photogradient. So as long as you use the correct reflector I would suggest using the 39w D3+.
> 
> ...


Would placing the tube above the door be ok in a 2ft high viv?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes! 100% yes, as long as you use decoration in the High emission zone so that the lizard ca be lifted within 12-15" of the lamp. 

To use this method you must use the correct reflector. 


John



vr4000 said:


> Would placing the tube above the door be ok in a 2ft high viv?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

John when you say correct reflector? 
can you explain that a little more? I thought a reflector was a reflector, does it just mean the size of it?

I seen some on surrey pet supplies which I was intending to buy ontil I read this.:2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

No reflectors are very specific!

You must use a T8 reflector for a T8 lamp and a T5 for T5. then match the wattage so that they fit properly.

The curves have been computer designed to get the very, very most out of the tube, and differ between thicknesses

Good luck one and all!

John


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> No reflectors are very specific!
> 
> You must use a T8 reflector for a T8 lamp and a T5 for T5. then match the wattage so that they fit properly.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that! well I do now. 
thanks dude.


----------



## vr4000 (Nov 20, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes! 100% yes, as long as you use decoration in the High emission zone so that the lizard ca be lifted within 12-15" of the lamp.
> 
> To use this method you must use the correct reflector.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks just wanted to make sure


----------



## bowman699 (Dec 20, 2011)

this may be a stupid question but after some research it looks likes acadia lighting is the way to go. i think i am going to get an arcadia t5 uvb tube light and just wanted to know do you have to have a certain controller for these or is there one that is best suited and would it be better to buy a twin one so you have it just in case you want or need an extra one.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Yes you need a high output, high frequency controller for high output T5. The old fashioned T8 system won't run the lamps.

A twin is always a good idea as it would allow you to increase the UV footprint of a big viv or run two vivs from one controller.

Remember your reflectors they are essential to maximising the effects of the lamp that you choose.

Thanks

John



bowman699 said:


> this may be a stupid question but after some research it looks likes acadia lighting is the way to go. i think i am going to get an arcadia t5 uvb tube light and just wanted to know do you have to have a certain controller for these or is there one that is best suited and would it be better to buy a twin one so you have it just in case you want or need an extra one.


----------

